# Shaking at 60mph +



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

My 2001 sentra se steering wheel starts to shake @ 60mph and gets worse going faster. I have tried tire balancing and even buying new tires. My mechanic looked at the suspension and could'nt find nothing wrong. The shaking will sometime go away when turning on the highway but will always comes back. I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem with the same type of car. It would be much appreciated if anyone has a solution to whats going on.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Make sure the wheel bearings are good.It's not when you get on the brakes right? Just while you're traveling along?


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

It does'nt shake when I hit the brakes . I had another place look at my car and they pointed out to me that my control arm bushings were torn.


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

I put on the control arm bushing today and the shake is still there.


----------



## Lefix (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine shaked but that was right after i had all new tires put on the car, and the shake gone away when i told them to re-balance all my wheels


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

I took my car to the dealership to get a inspection and a road force balance. They ended up telling me that I had a bent hub and wanted to charge me $650 for hub,bearing,snap ring,and backing plate. I told them no and ordered the parts my self. I had my mechanic put the parts on and the shake is still there. Then I take my car to get another road force balance and one tire was way off in the front. I take it for a test drive and improved some but the shakes still there.


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

I was wondering if a bad cv joint could cause the shake to come and go during accelaration.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

CV joints usually affect the turning more than anything. You would hear a clicking noise when you turn. My 2002 Se-R has the same shaking. Only it happens most between 60mph and not as noticeable past 75mph. My car was shaking especially coming to stops, due to worn brake pads and rotors, and after I swapped them out I thought that might get rid of the shaking. Now my car breaks great but the shaking is still there. Lol.

First make sure all your tires are balanced and aligned properly. Then check your tie rods and make sure they are not bent and the inner tie rod joints are still good. I hear a low whining noise on my car which is most likely my bearings so Im hoping that my shaking might be due to the worn bearings but I guess I wont find out until I replace the hub assembly.

I've had two other Nissans previously and it seems that they are notorious for having suspension issues. Try to also lift the car up from the front to get a complete view of the bottom front. Check to see if there are any leaking or broken boots. Keep me updated


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no leaking from the boots and everything on the suspension is tight. I never replaced the rotors on the car and they seem pretty old. I'm going to try and replace the rotors and see from there. I'm wondering if I have a bent axle that I can't notice visually.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Has your car been in any accidents?


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

None that I know of.


----------



## B'sSpecV (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you have a bent Wheel? Try rotating the tires to teh back and see if that stops. A bent Wheel/Rim will do that.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah thats exactly what I was thinking as well. Im going to try that this weekend and if it stops then I am sure it is a balancing issue or bent rim.


----------



## jblaze313 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I put on new rotors and pads and the shaking is gone. All the research I have read and that has never been brought up. Unbelievable.


----------



## B'sSpecV (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL Wow. Yea warped rotors do that too. But more so when you hit the breaks. Good you figured it out.


----------

